# Rough Saw Cedar Paneling in the living room..



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

Was doing a estimate at a older home today and one of there Rooms has the same Rough Cedar as the Exterior and would guess they used the same Stain in this room as the exterior.. They would like to Paint this room now. Any others come across this? Any thoughts? Should i stick with a Solid Stain or is it safe to go to maybe a interior Paint (super Paint) or something? May sound like a dumb question but just thought i would see what others would recommend on this? I'm not asking for a price... Any suggestions or ideas would be helpful...

Thanks...


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Pressure wash then paint.


----------



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

Now that sounds like a great idea in a Living room!! Thanks for the tip..


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Love the smell of that cedar.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

Use paint, not solid color stain...


----------



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

That is what my plan was and what i would like to do.. Just wanted to see what others thought.. I have never went over a Exterior solid stain with a interior paint. Just thought i would hear what others opinions were.

Thanks,


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

Seal it with some oil based primer. I'd expect some monstrous tannin bleed.


----------



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

Problock Oil Primer and 2 coats of Super paint.. Any suggestions or thoughts?


----------



## 410tip (Apr 2, 2009)

Lightly sand it.
Prime it with easy sand primer(sw) or Bin Shellac Base primer
lightly sand again
Top coat with a quality product.
It'll look like a million bucks


----------



## Miller (Feb 26, 2007)

Wondering? 

Why would you Choose Easy Sand or Bin Shellac Base primer over just going with Problock Oil? Just wondering why you would choose this option. Have you done a project like this in the past?


----------



## 410tip (Apr 2, 2009)

Problock oil is an ok product. The interior problock is ok, the int/ext quickseal is awesome for exterior work. I've had marginal results with using interior quickseal. From my experiences it does not sand well and doesn't give as smooth as a finish that is acceptable for high end interior work.
Easy sand sands very well and goes on pretty smooth. 
Bin Shellac. Great price and goes on very smooth. Sands out with a light scuff.

Everybody has different systems and experiences with products. I have my exterior and interior preferences. Finding a product that fits your company's systems is an important step to keep the wheel turning.


----------

